# AOKP Toggle



## FaBMak (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I can't access the toggles using the AOKP ROM, i can access the notification area, but when i touch icon on the right top, i listen a sound, but nothing happens. Someone had the same problem?

Yes, i did a full wipe, before installing the ROM.


----------

